# Colorado DIY elk 2015



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

So my Colorado DIY archery elk tag has been filled. The hunt has been the most memorable, difficult, and eye opening hunting experience of my life. I can't even begin to express the physical demands required for this type of hunt. 
From base camp I averaged 12-14 miles a day with food/gear and a change of scent free dry clothes. To say the least the pack in/out were more difficult than the hunt itself.
I managed to statically miss a smaller bull earlier in the hunt so I could connect with the bull of a lifetime day 5.
I have no clue how to explain the pure rush watching an animal so big work toward my calls. The heard bull bugled for the final time before a 24 yard shot.
The bull stopped and looked my way so I wasn't sure if I was made or if he was looking for the cow. I had to make the now or never decision to take the shot. The release was good , but I doubted my hit slightly due to a slight quartering toward shot. I didn't see the bull fall so I checked blood, marked the gps and backed out.
A sleepless night turned into a restless hike back out in the morning. I replayed the shot a thousand times and i knew in my gut that the hit was absolutley fatal. I just wasnt sure how difficult my track job would be in the rugged terrain. 
The track job turned out to be very short. The bull only ran 100 yards and fell, but i feel like i made the right call by backing out. Walking up to the bull was unvelieavable. The rack was huge and the body was even bigger. My first elk and this...! I couldn't wrap my head around the whole situation. 
My hunting partner scott kept telling me that I have no clue what I just did. I don't think that reality has set in yet, but I can say it was an unreal ride. 
Packing out an animal of that size is somthing you cannot explain. I estimate the rack and cape to weight about 100 lbs. Followed by about 250-300 lbs of pure meat. The back straps are about 5 ft long and the hind quarters in a game bag looked like a full garbage bag. Trip after trip made for a long 2 days packing. The final trip of day 1 I literally crawled back to the camper. I was 100% exhausted, but we did it. 
I could go on forever, but it's only somthing that can be explained by someone who experiences first hand this type of hunt. Millions of acres of wilderness go explor!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

That sure sounds like an epic trip! Congrats on your success. Thanks for sharing the story and pics.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Good job. That is a real accomplishment. I did that 18 years ago. You will remember every detail of that experience.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful bull. Sounds like a great hunt, even better you did it unguided which makes it an admirable accomplishment. What part if the state we you hunting?


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. Gunnison national forest. Not sure on spelling


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great hunt. Hope to do the same one year


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Man that's an awesome 6x6, was this the first time ever elk hunting? I have been to Colorado (Four Corners) and about 7 yrs ago I went to Montana, both rifle hunts. Did not get my gun off but would not trade the experience for anything. We saw close to 75 elk on the first day in Montana. Guys started shooting at them on an opposite mountain and they came down the saddle towards our group. We only had a bull tag, had cows in range but the few bulls in the group were probably 300-400 yds away on dead run. I did not want to take that type of shot and wound such a magnificent animal. We saw a moose and heard wolves at night. We too camped and then rode 6-7 miles on horseback to hunt each morning. I took hundreds of pics of scenery. Congrats on a fine bull, need to get back out here before I get to old!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow beautiful bull & great story congratulations! Have been on 2 self guided Colorado hunts and still yet to wrap my hands around a rack let alone one like that! Way to go!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

That is one beautiful Royal. Biggest problem now will be finding a big enough wall with enough clear space to hang him on.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Plenty of wall for him!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

The_Hillbilly said:


> Plenty of wall for him!


That's great. It just brought to mind a buddy of mine that went to New Zealand and killed a monster Red Stag then had it mounted and shipped home. Thing looked to be 7 feet tall from the base to the tips of the antlers. He lives in an older double wide with low ceilings. Don't have the slightest idea where he put that thing.


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great bull with a bow. I just got back from New Mexico with a 4x4. Elk come in 2 sizes, big and huge! 
That guy is the latter. I thought I was in decent shape, but 7-10 miles a day tells you otherwise.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Man what a bull! I wish I was in good enough shape to do that.Ive been up close to elk and Moose while backpacking and fishing when I was younger.Pictures dont do justice to just how massive they realy are.And to have one come in Buigling must have been great.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Awesome hunt and story congratulations


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks all, I keep telling everyone it was the best experience of my life. It keeps getting better every time I think about the trip.


----------



## Greg2Tall (Apr 14, 2015)

Congratulations Jason! That's an awesome story and bull!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

What a true ADVENTURE! Congrats sir, a beautiful creation the mighty elk. I can't imagine the sight of one coming in so close responding to ur calls. Pure WOW! ......and DIY, extra bonus points.


----------



## Lundeye (Nov 25, 2006)

The_Hillbilly said:


> So my Colorado DIY archery elk tag has been filled. The hunt has been the most memorable, difficult, and eye opening hunting experience of my life. I can't even begin to express the physical demands required for this type of hunt.
> From base camp I averaged 12-14 miles a day with food/gear and a change of scent free dry clothes. To say the least the pack in/out were more difficult than the hunt itself.
> I managed to statically miss a smaller bull earlier in the hunt so I could connect with the bull of a lifetime day 5.
> I have no clue how to explain the pure rush watching an animal so big work toward my calls. The heard bull bugled for the final time before a 24 yard shot.
> ...


----------



## Lundeye (Nov 25, 2006)

That's a great bull Hillbilly! I have hunted White River a couple of times. Can you tell me what hunting unit you were in? Over the counter or draw? Thanks.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

OTC and I believe 25...?


----------



## Lundeye (Nov 25, 2006)

The_Hillbilly said:


> OTC and I believe 25...?


Thanks for the info. I am planning to go back in 2017.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

The_Hillbilly said:


> OTC and I believe 25...?


Congrats on a great hunt. Me and a Pal are doing OTC archery this year. After hours of staring at maps/data we havent picked a gmu yet. What elevation did you get him at?


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

I would say you will have the best luck somewhere in the ballpark of 10k feet. Obviously the pressure and weather dictate, but early archery it's a good place to start.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Great Bull Hillbilly! I hunted that area 25 about 15 year's back rugged. Downtown Gunnison has elk shop biggest racks around. I hunted in Crested Butte, in city hall they have largest bull on display that was ever shot. Talked to my buddy want's go out there this August, I said not even in shape.
Once again nice "Bull'!


----------

